# Listing my address for bombing practice



## moagm316 (Jan 6, 2008)

how do I list my address as a potential target? Also how do I get addresses for targeting?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Excuuuuseee me... perhaps you should go read the stickies...


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

You can ask someone for their address directly, or, when you get to the appropriate point, you can ask "Anita."



> Address Book Protocol:100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade. 2 of 3 requirements must be met to request addresses. You can be added immed.


Probably getting involved in a newbie trade is the best way to start.

As far as a "list" for bombing... somebody would likely just contact you first... or ask Anita to get your address. Take care! :ss


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Question 1 - Send a Private Message to our Goddess-like Illustrious Keeper of the Holy Rolodex, Ms.FloydP, with your name & address.

Question 2 - Address Book Request Protocol:100 posts/60 day membership or participation in NST or Trade. 2 of 3 requirements must be met to request addresses. Requests are likewise sent to Ms.FloydP by Private Message.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

moagm316 said:


> how do I list my address as a potential target? Also how do I get addresses for targeting?


You got some pretty good answers here. You might want to be careful about how you word your questions. It's difficult to read "intent" in posts. Your original question could be interpreted as mooching, but I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant! 

All in all, as you participate on CS and get to know members you will see how things work here.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> You got some pretty good answers here. You might want to be careful about how you word your questions. It's difficult to read "intent" in posts. Your original question could be interpreted as mooching, but I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant!
> 
> All in all, as you participate on CS and get to know members you will see how things work here.


Well said.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

i agree with leafhog at first when i read it i jumped to a conclusion that you were trying to mooch. with only 1 or 2 posts (this being one of them) it could be taken wrong (like i obviously did).


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

This should be about done now. Welcome to the jungle and have a good time, just remember to pay it forward when applicable! and don't worry no one else should comment on this, just all welcomes! If you have any other questions feel free to ask especially via PMs.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to CS! Get involved and enjoy the boards!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

CigarMonkel said:


> i agree with leafhog at first when i read it i jumped to a conclusion that you were trying to mooch. with only 1 or 2 posts (this being one of them) it could be taken wrong (like i obviously did).


I don't think ya took it wrong at all, I doubt this guy would walk into a bar full of cigar smokers and announce quite matter of factly that the line starts here for all the smokes yer gonna give him, yet that is in effect what he has done here. Unless he is just painfully stupid
And clearly, like most newbies he forgot to 
*READ THE STICKIES!*


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

PaulMac said:


> I don't think ya took it wrong at all, I doubt this guy would walk into a bar full of cigar smokers and announce quite matter of factly that the line starts here for all the smokes yer gonna give him, yet that is in effect what he has done here. Unless he is just painfully stupid
> And clearly, like most newbies he forgot to
> *READ THE STICKIES!*


wow....and this is the "noob ambassador" talking! haha I'm kidding, and I seriously hope he's just being misunderstood because lord knows I've said some stupid things already! :ss

JWR


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

we can all hope and pray he had good intentions.


----------



## moagm316 (Jan 6, 2008)

CigarMonkel said:


> we can all hope and pray he had good intentions.


I was asking because I wanted to possibly bomb a friend on the boards. I am involved in a pif and simply Pmed my address to the previous man in line.

Thanks for the information and the noob spanking. LOL


----------



## AuburnFan1980 (Jul 15, 2006)

moagm316 said:


> I was asking because I wanted to possibly bomb a friend on the boards. I am involved in a pif and simply Pmed my address to the previous man in line.
> 
> Thanks for the information and the noob spanking. LOL


:r way to take your spanking like a man! welcome, brother and if I can be of any assistance to you, please let me know!

JWR


----------

